# Hernia repair?



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey all,

Well, I've got an inguinal hernia on my left side. I had one on the right side back in High School.....probably induced by several days of dead-lifting a large transmission over my head (mostly by myself of course) while attempting to cram it into my Plymouth. I had that one repaired by the old-fashioned method of pulling the the two muscles together (I think they overlap them slightly) and stitching them up. 

Now days they still use that method, but the surgeon that I consulted with is strongly suggesting to use the newer and supposedly more widely accepted method (first used about 20 years ago) of patching the hole with a small piece of polypropylene (plastic) mesh stitched to both muscles that scar tissue is supposed to grow around. This supposedly creates what they call a 'stress free' patch because the muscles are not stretched and pulled together as much as with the other method. Here's the doctor's reply to my question about doing it the old method:

"I would strongly suggest that you re-consider, as mesh repair has
essentially become the "Standard" for inguinal hernia repair.
Recurrence rates without mesh approach 30% historically and I don't
recommend this approach. While there are people who do develop chronic
pain after mesh herniorrhaphy, this number is small in comparison to
people who develop recurrence from herniorrhaphy without mesh. Let me
know how you want to proceed.
Sincerely,
M.D."

Not sure that I like the idea of a piece of plastic sewn inside me and
have heard that some people get strange sensations from it and that it
can get infected slightly easier during the operation. What are the long-term effects of this stuff inside of the human body? If you have any experience with hernia repairs I'd appreciate your input before I get this fixed.

Thank you,
Natedogz


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

I had the mesh repair done about 7 years ago, I was 20. I was probably 90% back to my normal activities within a month. It was painful, but nothing that pain killers couldn't handle. This was my first and only surgery, so I really don't have anything else to compare it to. 

For about a year or two after, I would get strange twinges in that area, and it seemed like it was very easy to pull my groin. (I'd go lift something and would freak out thinking I gave myself another hernia, but it must of just been muscle issues or something, because I have had no recurrence.) The biggest thing for me was that the top of my left thigh was numb for about a year, and now it just feels different, like if its partially asleep... even to this day. It has improved somewhat over time. I'm assuming this doesn't happen to everyone. I'm guessing this isn't due to the patch, but the surgeon hitting a nerve. 

But no infections, or other real problems. Today if I go to strain to much, I feel a bit of pain... very minimal, but I still notice it. Hope this helps, and good luck.


----------



## Cino (Oct 31, 2007)

I had a laparoscopic mesh inguinal hernia repair done just last week. In my case they used a polyester mesh. I was off meds the day after surgery and back at work and driving 3 days after surgery. I can tell you that at this point, less than a week after surgery, I can't feel any difference other than the pain associated with the surgery. Long term though, obviously I can't say anything yet.

I was just like you and was concerned what the mesh would be like over the long haul. I had done a lot of reading - a LOT of reading, prior to pulling the plug (no pun intended). Here are the few things I discovered:

- Lighter weight meshes are associated w/ less long-term pain than heavier weight meshes,
- Absorbable meshes are probably not the best way to go, or even any way to go,
- Mesh repairs have a significantly lower recurrence rate than non-mesh repairs,
- About the only place in the world that can consistently pull of a reliable non-mesh repair is the Shouldice clinic in Cananda,
- Surgeon's experience is the single most important factor, especially if you decide to go the laparoscopic route. I'd find a surgeon who does at least 100 procedures / year,
- Yes, there is always a chance that your body will react poorly to the mesh. Infections, rejections, and formation of painful scar plate are real complications, but they are very rare (should be < 1%).
- Your activity level both before and after surgery has a lot to do with the outcome. More active people tend to have better results. If, after surgery, you mope around in bed or lay about on the couch, you are much more likely to end up w/ long-term pain than if you follow your surgeon's instructions and remain active. I went for a walk the day of surgery and walked a mile and a half the day after surgery,
- With experienced surgeons, laparoscopic surgery results in less long-term pain than open surgery, but with laparoscopic there is a greater likelihood of very rare but serious complications. If you go this route you really want an experienced surgeon,
- I manged to locate one paper where the investigators undertook a long term followup comparison of patients who underwent either mesh open or mesh laparoscopic repair. They concluded that after a very long time (10 yrs) pretty much everyone was satisfied with their repair and the incidence of pain was very low. It appears that w/ hernia repair, long-term but not serious pain is relatively common but it seems to subside with time. I've read that some level of discomfort is common (maybe 20 to 30 percent) up to a year or more after surgery, though real live pain is rare after the initial recovery period (a week to a month or so).
- Finally, non mesh repair methods require a longer recovery period and result in more pain than mesh methods (so long as you don't have a reaction to the mesh, which is rare).

I'm not a doctor. That is just what I have managed to pick up from my readings and is what I used to make my decision. All I can say is that I hope that I made a good one. If you have any other questions just repost and if I have an answer or an uneducated opinion I'll be happy to respond.

Good luck!


----------



## Cino (Oct 31, 2007)

Zeppman,
I have read that the numbness you speak of is common with the open repair method. The surgeon has to cut through some nerves to make that repair and the result is numbness until the nerves can grow back, which as you have noticed, takes a very long time. You are correct, it has nothing to do with the patch.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Email notification isn't working for this thread...for some reason.... 

Thanks for the input guys, I've been reading about the different brands/types of mesh too. Lots to read and consider, but after reading, talking to friends who've had the mesh repair and your input (Doc's too) I'm prolly going with the mesh repair. The finer mesh sounds best as it should be more flexible. 

Having some pain today and it looks like the bulge is bigger too....emailed my Doc about it. Hope to get this taken care of soon. Previous surgery using overlap method on my other side was very painful and I couldn't drive for a week or two and had a car with a heavy clutch pedal, so that was fun. Also bought sweat pants to wear during recovery and made mistake of buying the kind with a heavy elastic band that wound up putting pressure right where I didn't want it...near the surgery site.

Been on a couple easier mtb rides since diagnosis and feel so limited, can't do any real climbs, drops, jumps...waiting sucks.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I had the surgery done about 1.5 years ago and it's been fine. I was back to work in a week & was skating in two. I play ice hockey & ride mtn several times/week. I get a little pinch of pain from time to time (usually after vigorous sex :thumbsup) but it's held up beautifully.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Going to go with the repair with mesh, this one:

http://www.bardnordic.com/main/product.asp?sectionTypeId=2&sectionId=19&productId=178

Hope to get in there soon.....need to keep riding and can't really do much now. How long before you guys were back on MTB? I'm expecting to have to ride the paved flat trails for a couple months?


----------



## Apex (Mar 6, 2005)

I had surgery done 4yrs ago and the surgeon didn't use the mesh. He told me that if the tear in the abdominal wall was large enough he would have to use it, but for me he said it was not nessecary. 4yrs later I'm still fine knock on wood.


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

Hey I had the mesh surgery done last Nov, mine went smoothly and the pain was not bad at all especially after hearing so much about the pain involved. Mine was above the belly button tho, seems like most are lower, I have not had any pain or numbness and I was back riding after 3 weeks, strength training 6 weeks later. 

I really don't notice it all, no weird sensations or tingling, I have feeling all around the wound area. Good luck!


----------



## WolfnSheepsClothing (Jan 1, 2008)

I think I actually have one above the belly button as well. I think that is another type of hernia altogether. No pain, no weakness, and no other symptoms to speak of but I get a "bubble" of some sort that sticks out just above the belly button. I can actually push it back in. Is that similar to what you had?



rroeder said:


> Hey I had the mesh surgery done last Nov, mine went smoothly and the pain was not bad at all especially after hearing so much about the pain involved. Mine was above the belly button tho, seems like most are lower, I have not had any pain or numbness and I was back riding after 3 weeks, strength training 6 weeks later.
> 
> I really don't notice it all, no weird sensations or tingling, I have feeling all around the wound area. Good luck!


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

WolfnSheepsClothing said:


> I think I actually have one above the belly button as well. I think that is another type of hernia altogether. No pain, no weakness, and no other symptoms to speak of but I get a "bubble" of some sort that sticks out just above the belly button. I can actually push it back in. Is that similar to what you had?


Kinda, but mine was diagnosed as a inguinal abdominal hernia, the 'bulge' was an inch or two above the belly button. I first noticed it nearly a year ago and rode all last season with it, there was no pain or discomfort till a ride last fall. Grinding up a climb the area became painful and hurt to touch it, it also had bulged out more, I was able to press on it and it "popped" back in and was no longer painful, altho the bulge was still there. After that I decided to go see my doctor, glad I did cause he said that if the area gets pinched in the abd. tissue it can be life threating.

You might want to get it checked.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

WolfnSheepsClothing said:


> I think I actually have one above the belly button as well. I think that is another type of hernia altogether. No pain, no weakness, and no other symptoms to speak of but I get a "bubble" of some sort that sticks out just above the belly button. I can actually push it back in. Is that similar to what you had?


That's a hernia, dude...just in a different area...higher up than mine. My friend's sister had one there.



rroeder said:


> Kinda, but mine was diagnosed as a inguinal abdominal hernia, the 'bulge' was an inch or two above the belly button. I first noticed it nearly a year ago and rode all last season with it, there was no pain or discomfort till a ride last fall. Grinding up a climb the area became painful and hurt to touch it, it also had bulged out more, I was able to press on it and it "popped" back in and was no longer painful, altho the bulge was still there. After that I decided to go see my doctor, glad I did cause he said that if the area gets pinched in the abd. tissue it can be life threating.
> 
> You might want to get it checked.


Correct and if your intestines get twisted around and/or pinched off while trapped in there, yes it can be life threatening. Get it checked by a doctor.

Thanks for all the input guys! Just want to get this fixed ASAP cause after my last ride I pushed it a little too hard and now it's bulging more and is definitely uncomfortable. :madman:


----------



## Cino (Oct 31, 2007)

Nate - when do you go under the knife?

As for when you can ride, it depends upon a lot of factors ranging from you to your surgeon to dumb luck. My surgeon told me initially it would be two weeks. Then, when I went for my followup at 8 days he said that I could start right away - just for me to ease into it. So I set up the trainer in my living room and gave it a try that evening only to find that the aero position put pressure on my stitches, so I held off for a few more days. 

Yesterday at about 11 days out, I went for my first ride. 25 hilly miles. It felt pretty good.. I had to keep reminding myself to go easy because it was so tempting to hit it hard. There was no pain at all but the more aero (folded) I got, the more I felt something putting pressure near where the hernia was. It sort of felt like something was bunching up inside me, like maybe that was the mesh and surrounding inflammation. It didn't hurt though. Climbing out of the saddle was no problem. I ended up doing most of the hills out of the saddle because that felt pretty good.

I have noticed that I do have some sense of excess bulk in the area of my former hernia whenever I bend over too much. It also appears to be getting better with each day; so I imagine that it is more due to the residual inflammation from the surgery and less due to the mesh. Have others with this repair noticed the same thing?

At any rate, at less than two weeks out things seem to be going better than I expected. I'll plan to go for another ride this afternoon, after it warms up a bit.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Cino said:


> Nate - when do you go under the knife?
> 
> ...I have noticed that I do have some sense of excess bulk in the area of my former hernia whenever I bend over too much. It also appears to be getting better with each day; so I imagine that it is more due to the residual inflammation from the surgery and less due to the mesh. Have others with this repair noticed the same thing?


Got two more weeks to wait....I'm a hyper wreck....need to ride. Instead surfing all over the net and looking at buyin another bike!  Wow, great news....and 25 miles with some climbing?  Glad that you're doing well! Keep us updated.


----------



## Cino (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, after doing short rides all weekend (20 miles or so) I was getting a little sore, so I decided to back off a bit and ride on alternate days. On non-riding days I'd walk 5 miles or so. Tuesday was the two week mark, and I walked to the store w/ my backpack to get some groceries (about 5 or 6 miles, total). The walk back was a little painful with the weight on my back. Maybe too soon for that. But after taking a day off, I rode 28 miles this evening and felt pretty good for it. May try a longer ride this weekend if the weather holds up.

I had thought that my surgeon was downplaying the ordeal that he was about to put me through; I was expecting much worse. It turns out that his description of what to expect was quite accurate.

I will say that if you develop either a cough or a cold, you will want to postpone your surgery. Either coughing or sneezing w/in 2 weeks of surgery is not something to look forward to. I can finally sneeze w/out fear.


----------



## jarrod7219 (Jul 23, 2006)

My repair was done two years ago, it was an open repair, with mesh. One of the strangest things I encountered was that my testicle on the same side that was repaired seemed to have a mind of its own. About three days after the procedure, I flew to Seattle, (btw, I do not recommend flying, the changes in cabin pressure gave me a very strange feeling in my belly, I assume from the "relaocation" of my bowels). That night, I was laying in the hotel room, and my testical started moving up, and down, I had never experienced anything like it in my life. I thought,"Great, I'm nowhere near home, and I am going to have to go in for emergency surgery." I promptly called my surgeon, and he says, " oh, I forgot to tell you about that. It is a very good sign, it means the ligaments and muscles around the affected area are recovering properly." I asked why it was happening now, and not at any other time in my life. His response was, " your testical had always had something pushing against it, and now it had the normal amount of room to move in." So, I went to sleep. I dod have these feelings from time to time, but it was gone within about two weeks.

On a side note, I have noticed that my testicals do not sit the same as they did before.


----------



## blackprophet (Jan 27, 2008)

I just had the left side repaired which was the result of a bad road bike crash and can relate to the anxiety your feelin. Just dont spend too much time on the web reading the horror stories that you may find...i made that mistake. Get it done by a good surgeon and dont look back. 

Anyway, I had the mesh lapro repair done a month ago and finally feeling almost normal again. Pain wasnt that bad, but discomfort pretty much constant for first week - two weeks. The best advice was what someone posted earlier....dont sit around. As soon as you can (not the 1st day) go for a walk. I did this on day 3 and it actually seemed to help some of the swelling go down, and just felt better to be moving around. 

At 3 weeks I got on the trainer and then a road ride the next day, taking it real easy. I plan to get on the mtn bike this weekend and will see how it goes. 

Good luck with your surgery and keep us posted.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Had mine repaired yesterday and it wasn't too bad....but today the pain is much worse....only taking one Vicadin every four hours....prescription says one or two every four hours. 

It's been years since my right side repair......forgot how bad it throb at times. Managed to take a dump twice this morning....but had to sit there for like 45 minutes and just let it happen...no pushing what so ever! Took a couple 'stool softeners' today and not sure they are doing much.....crap....need to fart but can't push it!  :eekster:  Walking around the house does help. Ice pack down there every hour or so....mine was not the lathroscopic so prolly more pain.


----------



## Cino (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome to the club Natedogz. Yeah, narcotics really plug you up. Was your surgery done under local or general anesthesia? General will also plug you up. It was three or 4 days before I finally had a good poop. I felt like the creature from Alien was living inside me. I think that was worse than any pain associated w/ the surgery.

I hope your recovery goes well. If it offers you any encouragement, I'm 6 weeks out now and in the past week rode over 200 miles. No more pain, although I do feel a little different on the side I had surgery on. Not bad, just different. Every once in a while I'll feel a little twinge, but it goes away quickly. Doc said that I'm cleared to do whatever I want. No restrictions. I sure hope he is right.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jeffingbmich (Mar 22, 2009)

*long term view*

Natedogz,

Just noticed this topic and thought I'd drop you a line after reading all the posts. Hope you're feeling better by now and getting back to normal. I had a double inguinal hernia repair done laproscopically almost six years ago and had mesh installed at that time. You'll be glad to know that I've been riding and racing for the past six years and haven't had any issues. In fact, until I read all the posts (I must say that some of the comments made me LOL, especially about the BM's, etc.......not funny at the time but kind of humorous in retrospect) I can honestly say I haven't thought about it in months. About the only time I think about it is when my doctor says, "turn your head and cough" at my annual physical. Then he tells me the mesh is still fine and I pretty much forget about it until my next physical. So best wishes and I just wanted to encourage you that you should be just fine long term. :thumbsup:

Jeffingbmich


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Cino and Jeffingbmich,

Thanks for the replies and glad to hear that you both are having good results. I had general anesthesia and yes the plugged up feeling is like Alien living inside ya...LOL. Resorted to Philips' Milk of Magnesia on the second day because I didn't want to let it get real bad. I agree that it seems like that bowel pain was worse than the surgery pain.

Tuesday night after showering I couldn't get to sleep no matter how I lay there....because of several weird nerve sensations. Still felt like water was running down my crotch for about an hour or a bit more after finishing my shower. This weirdness was combined with a sort of half-numb yet sensitive feeling and occasional feeling of burning sensation that would shoot down from the surgery area to my inner thigh. Next day was alot better, I've been walking a little more everyday and Thursday went for a 3 mile walk and then a 1.5 mile walk later in the evening with no pain or discomfort. Felt kinda tired that evening though.

What type of bike and terrain do you guys ride?


----------



## jeffingbmich (Mar 22, 2009)

natedogz,

I ride mostly in Michigan on gravel roads for training and single track for fun and racing. The single track here varies considerably in terms of terrain and technical difficulty; rocks, roots, short, medium, and long hills, sand pits, you name it. We don't ride in the muddy season out of respect for the trails. I've ridden in Wyoming, Montana, Colorado, and Oregon, too. All beautiful places with great trails, but still enjoy riding in MI as much or more than any of the others.

I have an Airborne Lancaster titanium hard tail (front suspension only) for training, racing, and riding smoother trails and a Trek Fuel Ex 8 full suspension (front and rear suspension) for more technical, rougher terrain. I love both bikes but for different reasons on different trails.

Hope this helps! Get well soon and enjoy your summer. You'll be riding strong by then! :thumbsup: 

jeffingbmich


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Jeffingbmich!  I'm feellin better everyday and gently stretching some, but not nearly how I would normally do. My back has been sore off and on for the past couple weeks due to lack of riding and really good stretching. Heading out to the garage to stroke my new 09 Reba that I'm anticipating riding for the first time in a couple more weeks....LOL!


----------



## Atom B (Jan 27, 2008)

Natedogz said:


> I'm feelin better everyday


That's good news!

I will be having double inguinal hernia repair in one week. The anticipation is a *****. The surgeon said that in my case, cycling was the cause of my hernias. It must have been when I was hammering my singlespeed up and out of a very steep wash, giving a max effort not to fall / reverse direction. I suppose I was predisposed to get them - both my father and brother had double inguinal hernias.

The surgeon will use laproscopy - but instead of securing the mesh with surgical staples, he uses a larger patch of mesh, and will overlap the mesh for the 2 patches. He claims this method gives the least pain, and the highest success rate. He is giving me no restrictions to cycling up to the surgery date, a said I can get back on the bike immediately after the surgery.


----------



## jeffingbmich (Mar 22, 2009)

Atom B,

Just to reassure you; you'll be fine and riding again within a week or two of your surgery. You'll be a little sore and swollen (maybe black & blue) but a couple of ibuprofens every 4-6 hours should take care of the achiness. Hey dude, remember; you are a mountain biker!  A singlespeeder at that! We can handle it! You'll be in great shape in time for spring and summer riding. Best wishes! :thumbsup: 


jeffingbmich


----------



## Atom B (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Man!


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Atom B said:


> That's good news!
> 
> I will be having double inguinal hernia repair in one week. The anticipation is a *****. The surgeon said that in my case, cycling was the cause of my hernias. It must have been when I was hammering my singlespeed up and out of a very steep wash, giving a max effort not to fall / reverse direction. I suppose I was predisposed to get them - both my father and brother had double inguinal hernias.
> 
> The surgeon will use laproscopy - but instead of securing the mesh with surgical staples, he uses a larger patch of mesh, and will overlap the mesh for the 2 patches. He claims this method gives the least pain, and the highest success rate. He is giving me no restrictions to cycling up to the surgery date, a said I can get back on the bike immediately after the surgery.


Yes, thanks. Was feeling great the past couple days and overdid it Monday evening. Been sore for the past two days.

I'd ride a lil easier for now regardless of what the surgeon says, you don't want to make it worse. I pushed one ride for too long and too technical requiring more effort and after that was more uncomfortable while waiting for my surgery. Ride, but take the easy trails and spin more. Personally I'd wait a week at least before you get back on the bike. My friend had the laproscopic done on one side and he healed faster than the regular cut open and use mesh reinforcement that I had....but he was kinda ginger for at least 3 or 4 days afterwards....and for several months would get an burning shooting pain if he over exerted himself occasionally



jeffingbmich said:


> Atom B,
> 
> Just to reassure you; you'll be fine and riding again within a week or two of your surgery. You'll be a little sore and swollen (maybe black & blue) but a couple of ibuprofens every 4-6 hours should take care of the achiness. Hey dude, remember; you are a mountain biker!  A singlespeeder at that! We can handle it! You'll be in great shape in time for spring and summer riding. Best wishes! :thumbsup:
> 
> jeffingbmich


Yeah my Willy and left testicle was black and blue for several days after....rather uncomfortable because of it too.


----------



## innate (Oct 1, 2007)

I had an 8 inch incision from a colon infection, from the navel down - that was just stitched together (rather nicely - barely see the scar) - followed all the recovery steps and kept active, but there was tight spot on the incision line just below the navel that herniated - i felt it when it happened, 4 months after the surgery when I was lifting - little bulge about 1/2" across. I did a walk in with the same surgeon - he put a piece of mesh in (like 1.25x1.25". Back to recovery mode for another 2 months - worst part was the itching and inflammation caused by my belt and waistband on the spot - I am skinny and you can see where the mesh is - it irritated easily with no padding.
I would say it took about a year and a half until the occasional little twinges stopped coming from it, the only thing that really irritated it was things like moving heavy boxes (all day core strength activities) - i could feel it pull, and it would swell for a day or two (a little). Now it's just there like part of me - I do everything - heavy lifting, lots of biking - no issues whatsoever, feels very solid, no effects.


----------



## Mudpimp (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm 3 weeks out of a triple hernia repair 2 inguenail and one in the belly button.
Took my first road ride last week and felt like all the strength been zapped outta me.Anyone know how long till full power. I race SS for the last 2 years and wonder if that was it. At least I took the Overall 1st place last year.

So the question is..how long till I can Hammer?


----------



## Atom B (Jan 27, 2008)

Mudpimp said:


> Took my first road ride last week and felt like all the strength been zapped outta me.


First _road bike_ ride? Did you notice your hernias before, or after your first road bike ride?

I had my double inguinal hernia surgery this morning. Laparoscopy with mesh, no staples. Hardly any pain - just slight discomfort. I can feel the mesh inside - kind of a crawling sensation. Willy, and front of thighs are kind of numb though. I will start gingerly on my road bike before I go hammering my SS for sure.

Damn hernias screwed up my annual trip up north (Sedona this year). Would have been yesterday. Must...reschedule (Capt. Kirk voice)!


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Innate,

Ouch! Yeah the underwear wasteband and then just general clothing rubbing on the area is uncomfortable but getting better. Trying to wear pants made of lighter weight, softer, more flexible fabric.  So that it doesn't rub and press on the area as much especially when sitting.



Mudpimp said:


> I'm 3 weeks out of a triple hernia repair 2 inguenail and one in the belly button.
> Took my first road ride last week and felt like all the strength been zapped outta me.Anyone know how long till full power. I race SS for the last 2 years and wonder if that was it. At least I took the Overall 1st place last year.
> 
> So the question is..how long till I can Hammer?


My Surgeon said no limitations after 6 weeks for me, but it's going to be longer than that before I go hammering through the hills like I did before....don't want to go through this crap again. I rode around on the street for about 10 minutes yesterday and again today and can feel some burning shooting twinges in the evening afterwards.

Ask your Doc again and don't push too much too soon, let it heal properly.



Atom B said:


> First _road bike_ ride? Did you notice your hernias before, or after your first road bike ride?
> 
> I had my double inguinal hernia surgery this morning. Laparoscopy with mesh, no staples. Hardly any pain - just slight discomfort. I can feel the mesh inside - kind of a crawling sensation. Willy, and front of thighs are kind of numb though. I will start gingerly on my road bike before I go hammering my SS for sure.
> 
> Damn hernias screwed up my annual trip up north (Sedona this year). Would have been yesterday. Must...reschedule (Capt. Kirk voice)!


Road bike all hunched over....sounds like too much too soon. I had regular 3 -4 inch long incision and mesh procedure which takes longest to heal but it supposed to be strongest. Laproscopic is much less pain, shorter healing time with a little less strength according to what I've read and Surgeon told me. Also spoke at length with a freind's mother who is an RN with many years experience and she backed this info up too.

Atom B,

Yeah I had some really weird sensations (crawling, burning, numbness, tingling) the first day that I could shower (after the shower) that kept me awake for several hours that night. :arf: :eekster: But they subsided over the next couple days. The warm shower water running over it and spraying on it seems to have over stimulated the nerves or something....strange but common according to the Doc and RN.

Take care and don't push too much too soon....but keep active by taking daily walks as you can.


----------



## Atom B (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Nate, I'll do just that.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Atom B said:


> ...I had my double inguinal hernia surgery this morning. Laparoscopy with mesh, no staples. Hardly any pain - just slight discomfort. I can feel the mesh inside - kind of a crawling sensation. Willy, and front of thighs are kind of numb though. I will start gingerly on my road bike before I go hammering my SS for sure...Must...reschedule (Capt. Kirk voice)!


Oh, re-read your post and forgot to mention that I had the same feeling in my willy as you mention....and in my left groin and sometimes down the inside of my left thigh area. Much better now, but still somewhat there (Willy is all fine now  ). Also my Doc said riding stationary bike (on easy setting) is better than actually going out where I might fall and take a handlebar to the groin/abdomen before it is good and healed. Haha....I can hear old Kirk now!


----------



## abbeytrails (Jan 12, 2006)

Going in for a Double hernia next Friday, you guys have me a little more optimistic for a speedy recovery. My worst fear is that I'll be stuck inside the house for a few weeks when the sun finally pops out after a dismal and depressing Michigan winter...Also, once I "start feeling better" I know I'm going to do something stupid and end up back where I started


----------



## Mudpimp (Aug 22, 2006)

so 4 weeks out I notice if I do try a 30 minute flat road ride that I swell up a little in the groin area. Has Everyone else had this experience? I also had the hernia in my belly button which feels really weird hunched on the road bike. I flipped the stem to see if that would help.
Weather is getting nice and I would really like to hit the dirt but don't want to ruin any of the repairs. Wouldn't it be nice if we had a doctor int the house.


----------



## Atom B (Jan 27, 2008)

abbeytrails said:


> Going in for a Double hernia next Friday





Mudpimp said:


> so 4 weeks out


Good luck with your surgeries. I mentioned on Tuesday that I had no pain after my surgery. Well, the day after - and today is a completely different story! Whoa! It's my own fault because I'm not taking any pain medication - so don't be discouraged. Just gotta get it over with.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

abbeytrails said:


> Going in for a Double hernia next Friday, you guys have me a little more optimistic for a speedy recovery. My worst fear is that I'll be stuck inside the house for a few weeks when the sun finally pops out after a dismal and depressing Michigan winter...Also, once I "start feeling better" I know I'm going to do something stupid and end up back where I started


Good luck and don't push too hard too soon!!! I'm in the same boat...weather has been mostly amazing in my neck of the woods lately! Cool nights, breezy, sunny days, few clouds, couple rain showers, and then more cool breezy sunny days! 



Mudpimp said:


> so 4 weeks out I notice if I do try a 30 minute flat road ride that I swell up a little in the groin area. Has Everyone else had this experience? I also had the hernia in my belly button which feels really weird hunched on the road bike. I flipped the stem to see if that would help.
> Weather is getting nice and I would really like to hit the dirt but don't want to ruin any of the repairs. Wouldn't it be nice if we had a doctor int the house.


I've only done three 15 minute rides around the street on MTB so far, but my Doc and RN suggested cutting my rides alot shorter than normal for starters and that carefully icing the area down after the ride would help. You may have some pain and swelling, yes. Ride MTB on the street or flat mellow dirt trail.....no drops, climbs, rocks, roots, etc.!!! Sitting more upright has got to be better than hunched on road bike putting all that pressure on your abdomen. If you're uncertain call your Doc or Advice Nurse where you had the surgery done at.



Atom B said:


> Good luck with your surgeries. I mentioned on Tuesday that I had no pain after my surgery. Well, the day after - and today is a completely different story! Whoa! It's my own fault because I'm not taking any pain medication - so don't be discouraged. Just gotta get it over with.


LOL...the day of surgery is least painful....kinda like if you ride really long distance with lots of climbing and techy terrain....next two days is the worst pain...then it starts getting better. Ice pack (always keep a layer of fabric between the skin and the ice pack) for 15 minutes a couple times per day helped me with pain and swelling. Just don't over do it.

Then pain med (codeine with Tylenol) constipated me so bad and made the abdominal pain worse...and you can't really squeeze much when you need to take a dump considering the surgery that you just had!!! I also made the mistake of eating really hot spicy food and some rich food too after my surgery and for the next couple days.


----------



## coilEX (Aug 21, 2008)

well i posted another thread about my accident but i guess i'll be joining you guys with the whole hernia repair deal...if i didnt absolutely love mountain biking then this would have done it for me....guess you just gotta get back on that horse


----------



## Cino (Oct 31, 2007)

This has been a great thread. I wish this had been available when I was contemplating surgery. So many people's experiences in one thread.

The talk about wastebands on pants had me laughing. Doc told me I could start riding the day I saw him for my post-op visit, 1 week after surgery. What he didn't realize was that the wasteband of my shorts aligned perfectly w/ the incision for the laparascope. Ouch. The solution was bibs. So for regular clothes I did the same thing. I couldn't close my pants for about 2 weeks after surgery, so I left them open, wore my shirt out, and wore suspenders underneath my shirt. Problem solved.:thumbsup: 

I guess I got real lucky w/ my procedure. No problems w/ willy or my boys. For a while I had the occasional sharp twinge at the hernia location, and a constant feeling of bulk in the area. With time though, both symptoms have decreased in severity and frequency. I am now able to get in a tight aero tuck without feeling that I am hurting something and am back to doing yoga as well. Wouldn't say that I'm at 100% yet. Maybe 90 or 95. I also have a lot of conditioning to do to get my stamina back, but I no longer feel hindered by the surgery, just the loafing I did all winter in anticipation of surgery.

So to anyone who is worried that they are not progressing as rapidly as they would like, don't let it get you down. You'll get it all back in time. Might take a few months, but there are far worse surgeries to have.


----------



## abbeytrails (Jan 12, 2006)

Well, I`m coming up on 2 weeks after the double hernia surgery and the swelling is starting to go down and I`m starting to get my "color" back.  The first week was a little rough, but I am up and hobbling around. Still don't see myself on a bike for another 2 weeks or so, which breaks my heart, but I am on the mend. I am jealous of you guys who were able to hop back on after a week or two but it's raining up here anyways! I think the worst part of the whole surgery is not being able to go biking or pretty much do anything fun for a few weeks while you heal up.


----------



## Mudpimp (Aug 22, 2006)

Wondering if anybody can give me some insight to their healing.
I'm coming up on my 7th week. I still feel a bit puffy, no real pain but discomfort.
Is this normal still? I had both left and right side of my groin repaired, plus an umbilical repair.
It might be taking a bit longer since all three were done, but i still worry about the puffiness.
My Doc said that it really doesn't completely heal for months. Thanks


----------



## abbeytrails (Jan 12, 2006)

A lot of people who have had one hernia repaired at a time have said that they were further along than I am right now recovery-wise...so I`m assuming that if you had two, it's going to take a little longer. I know my swelling and discomfort will be around for a few more weeks and I`m not planning on doing any riding (ugh). Not sure if your Umbilical issue might be causing some of the problem as well, not sure what that is exactly


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm about 3 hours out of my left inguinal open patch surgery. I'm feeling pretty good. I'm on Norko. I only have a little swelling over the incision, and no swelling of the boys. I'll post more about my recovery later, Im going to try to take a nap now.


----------



## abbeytrails (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn, I was in the hospital for almost 10 hours for my surgery...Intibation and coming off the Anastesia was rough....And here you are posting 3 hours after surgery? Lucky!


----------



## Cino (Oct 31, 2007)

They booted me out of the hospital as soon as I woke up. I think that they said I was out of surgery @ 9:30 or so and I was on my way home @ 11. Was still in a fog. Barely knew my name.


----------



## Mudpimp (Aug 22, 2006)

Lucky me, the umbilical hernia is another one the was coming from the belly button.
Lucky me, I had three!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I was awake for about 15 minutes beforw they handed me to my GF and kicked me to the curb! But when I woke up I was wide awake, it was like someone turned my power button on and I was ready to go.

Im posting my recovery here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5674130#post5674130


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

abbeytrails said:


> Damn, I was in the hospital for almost 10 hours for my surgery...Intibation and coming off the Anastesia was rough....And here you are posting 3 hours after surgery? Lucky!


My first surgery, 20 years ago, I had a 10 hour nose reconstruction after an MX accident. I had a very bad experience waking up. I was really worried about that happening again. In fact I started tearing up during prep. The nurse asked me what was wrong, and she and the knockout nurse talked to me and explained that anesthesia has changed a lot in 20 years and that she would make sure I didn't have any problems.

If it makes you feel any better, I was on my back, posting from an iPod Touch.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Mudpimp said:


> Wondering if anybody can give me some insight to their healing.
> I'm coming up on my 7th week. I still feel a bit puffy, no real pain but discomfort.
> Is this normal still? I had both left and right side of my groin repaired, plus an umbilical repair.
> It might be taking a bit longer since all three were done, but i still worry about the puffiness.
> My Doc said that it really doesn't completely heal for months. Thanks


Yes, that is normal. I have this still too, more so after physical exercise like biking. Take it slow and steady, you don't need to impress anybody just take care of healing and rebuilding your strength. :thumbsup: Plus you had 3 repairs all at same time. Your doctor is correct, it takes months for it to fully heal.



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I'm about 3 hours out of my left inguinal open patch surgery. I'm feeling pretty good. I'm on Norko. I only have a little swelling over the incision, and no swelling of the boys. I'll post more about my recovery later, Im going to try to take a nap now.


Yeah I felt pretty good the evening of the surgery....the pain set in the next couple days, levelled off and then started improving after about 5 days. Get off the pain meds when you can, my constipation from them was worse than the pain from the surgery!



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> My first surgery, 20 years ago, I had a 10 hour nose reconstruction after an MX accident. I had a very bad experience waking up. I was really worried about that happening again. In fact I started tearing up during prep. The nurse asked me what was wrong, and she and the knockout nurse talked to me and explained that anesthesia has changed a lot in 20 years and that she would make sure I didn't have any problems.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, I was on my back, posting from an iPod Touch.


Do you mind if I ask what happened with your previous surgery waking up after? If you don't want to talk about it that's ok. They booted me out pretty quick after waking up....maybe 1.5 hours....not sure I was kinda dazed at the time....  They wanted to boot me sooner, but I told them I wanted to wake up a bit more first.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Some where on this site I wrote about my accident in detail, I'll try to find it, when I have some time. Even today it gets me a little chocked up! When I went in for surgery, I was awake and I knew why I was there. After the surgery, I was stuck, for a long time, in between being out and waking up. I didn't know where I was or what was going on, I was really confused. I was very uncomfortable, like anxiety (which I never have). I remember someone coming and putting a buzzer thing by me. She said I could push it if I needed anyone, I was to out of it to respond. I layed there going in and out for a long time. When I did wake up, no one was there, I had to pee really bad, I couldn't find the buzzer, I think it fell on the floor. My nazal passages were totally packed up with gauze so I couldn't talk and it was hard to breath. I could see the clock on the wall in front of me and no one came to help me for another 2 hours. I should have just pissed the bed so they would have to clean it up, instead, I held it. Everyone you talk to where I live will tell you that the care at The Simi Valley hospital is horrible. The only thing I had going for me, was the best plastic surgoen in So Cal and my neighbor was one of the nurses during the surgery.

I had my hernia surgery done down the street at the Aspen Center. The care there is A+! They made sure a nurse and my GF were there when I woke up. They called me the day before to ask if I had any conserns. They called me the day after to see how I was doing. Everyone involved signed a card for me. It couldn't have gone better there.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

MountainCycleShawn,

Thanks for your reply, now I know what you mean by a bad experience.


----------



## abbeytrails (Jan 12, 2006)

Just over a month after recovery, I just did my first Century ride (Rail Trails, Singletrack and a few backroads) on my Singlespeed without any pain in the groin area. Back to 100%!!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm pretty much 100% now, but I do have some thrombosis from the surgery, I went and saw my surgeon about it and he said, that it happens. He said he has never seen it, but he said I am lean and musculer, so it is easy to see and feel. I have a little pain and tenderness from the incision up to my bellly button and I can feel string like structues under the skin, I can stretch my abs out on that side with my hand and you can see it, it's kinda wierd. He said the blood vessels that are cut start to clot up and they heal through an inflamation process, he says that is what I am feeling. I noticed it the first time on the 18th of last month when I tried to sleep on my stomach, it hurt and that area was really tight and it felt like I pulled some muscles apart, but doc says it's thrombosis. But the repair itself is really good and I can do anything I want with no problems.


----------



## Cino (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm pretty much 100% but not sure if I'm not getting one on the other side.:-(. A little bubble about the size of a nickle. Not even sure if it has always been there, I just know that there is not a similar bubble on the side that was repaired. I guess time will tell.


----------

